# Rosy Red Minnow



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

So i added a rosey red minnow into my 2.5 gal tank that my DBT Sawyer lives in. He didnt even noticed for the first few minutes that he was sharing his water with anything. Then he saw her! the chase began. He did a few rounds then gave up, the lil minnow was far to quick. He is still lurking her pretty hard, and flairing up quite a bit. But only when the minnow gets to close. I also put one in with Desmonds, in my 10 gallon cycling tank along with some betta bulbs, Desmond didnt mind at all he didnt even chase. He figures hes got 10 gallons all to himself, whats a tiny fish gunna do. Anyway here are a few pics lol. 

THE CHASE BEGINS! lol (sawyers on the right)









Lurking from above









Going in for the kill! not...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol. I'm glad that they get along. Sort of. XD


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Minnows really need about 10 gallons, and schools.. you'd be better off getting the 2 of them a few friends and putting them all in the 10 gallon.. I know they seem tiny, but they're a fast moving fish, so the 2.5 is really cramped for your little minnow guy.. and he may get lonely.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya... well i dont mean to sound cruel, but i got him for 13 cents, he would probably been some other fish's dinner, but instead he seems pretty happy, and sawyer lets him get quite close now. Sawyer is exhausted from all the chasing lol, hes just chillin on the rocks. I think its hard for him to swim around all day with his giant fins, especially chasing that tiny lil minnow.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Are they those little feeder fish? She's cute, but i agree with Elmofish.


----------

